# 1992 Yamaha Venture XL



## fishmark

I bought this for fishing. IT has 2900 miles/studded/electric start and reverse. Starts with a turn of the key. Everything works, lights/reverse ect.

Not a sled guy so what do I need to look for. I ordered a power plug and ram mount for gps. A tow hitch but will probably get a Johnson cargo system. 

Should I take it to a sled shop to have it checked out?? Hate to give them money for nothing.


----------



## sjk984

give it a good run on the first snow if there are any issues then take it in. Those old Yamaha sleds are pretty dependable. my 96 has 14000 mile and never seen a dealer


----------



## Burksee

One of the biggest hidden failures is the axle bearings, front and back. They'll fail more so from a seal failure that can be common on older sleds as the seals will be more apt to fail due to be brittle/cracked. Its one of those things that wont give you much notice before they go. If youre going to be running the bay I'd find someone that knows about sleds and tear the suspension, track and both front/drive axle and rear/idler axle out and check the bearings. Do some checking, if they're not an arm and a leg you might just as well change all four while you've got them out.


----------



## fishmark

Well ...took the machine for a ride yesterday between plowing lots.
Started out great and ended up bad and almost didnt make it back to the shop. The problem was a mouse nest in the airbox. 
Anyone clean carbs? I tried spray cleaner with it running...idles good but dogs out when giving gas.
Did get a power plug and gps mount on.
Oh yea the clutch stuck so when you turn the key on it moves the machine forward...it released itself...so bought a clutch puller to check that out. 
Checked the wheels and ordered two guide wheels and berrings.


----------



## grapeape

Compression check the sled, axle bearing on the pto side, change the chaincase fluid, I can't remember if that sled is lc, if it is, change/bleed the coolant, replace both primary and secondary springs, most likely the primary clutch bushings are past the wear limit(stuck) that will require the clutch to be split, most shops will do this for a nominal fee. grease/lube front and rear suspension, the tss front end is as likely for seizure as the rear skid. The carbs need to come off the motor to be cleaned correctly, there is no way to do it on the sled. As you had a nest in the airbox, pull the reed valves and check for debris, this will aid in keeping the motor from needing work.


----------



## GuppyII

That's a 480cc fan cooled motor! The phazer engine. Bulletproof, but easy to work on if you have to. About the exact machine I am looking for. Good luck with it.


----------



## grapeape

If it is the pz motor, the weak link on it was the oil pump. easy fix is to cap off the oil lines and run pre mix. Wasn't a real common failure, that the oil pump would fail, but it does occur on that motor. I know of 4 that have, but no idea of how many I have seen that are still fine.


----------



## Burksee

If there was mouse nest in the air box I'd also check for one in the fan housing/cyl covers. One in there will cause an air flow issue that will overheat the engine/melt down pistons. Only a few screws to pull the top off the engine cover and blow it out. 

Hopefully the mouse nest in the airbox didnt cause a lean condition, did you pull the spark plugs and see what they look like? Hopefully they're not "silver" looking.


----------



## MikeLacroix

I got a 1991 yamaha venture 480 xl never been rebuild has compessson 130 in both cylinders and it has 19114 km on it and still going strong never seen a shop


----------

